# Will FLUbendazole kill shrimp (have hydras)



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a pico 3.5 gallon and my RCS are breeding! However, I have noticed the growth of hydras.

I have researched and am making sure I get the Flubendazole and not the FENbendazole that you put onto fish food.

I'm not sure why I even have the Hydras as I dont feed anything into the shrimp tank.

Will the FLUbendazole kill the shrimp?

Thanks!

Also, it appears that flubendazole is somewhat expensive....like $27 for 25g of it...I only need a small amount. Anything else that would kill them? (it's only a 3.5 gallon tank, so no blue gouramis)


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

I have same issue.

I had ordered Panacur 1g which contains 222mg Fenbendazole per gram.

will use 22.2mg Fenbendazole (0.1g powder) to treat my 10G BMS tank.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Check Ebay for "fish bendazole." Comes in packets, stored in a jar.

My method:
.1g for planaria per tenner
.05g for hydra per tenner

Mix in tank water in cup outside aquarium, then pour in.

Turn off lights (reacts with light to break down) for first day.

repeat dose 3 days later if needed. Same way.

Do water change if needed.

NOTE: Remove mystery snails and Nerites as this is poisonous to them.


----------



## chris_ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Check Ebay for "fish bendazole." Comes in packets, stored in a jar.
> 
> My method:
> .1g for planaria per tenner
> ...


The parts in bold are not true.
I just sprinkled a pinch in the filter of my 3 gallon and it killed them all. No deaths.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok, so using the above recommended doses of FENbendazole, which is usually applied to a fish's food won't kill shrimp, but will kill the hydras?

This could be good news as FLUbendazole seems super expensive for the small amounts I would need.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have used it with a prl tank and no issue. .1 gram is all I used and it took care of it in one dose


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Where do people usually get the fenbendazole?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

mightymizz said:


> Where do people usually get the fenbendazole?


most pet stores that have a dog section will have it, it is sold as dog dewormer and I know for sure petsmart and petco sells it


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

mightymizz said:


> Where do people usually get the fenbendazole?


Panacur from Amazon


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

chris_ranger said:


> The parts in bold are not true.
> I just sprinkled a pinch in the filter of my 3 gallon and it killed them all. No deaths.




It may have worked for you that way in your 3 gallon tank, and I think that's great- however please don't label something "not true" when there's research to back up the statement.

As just one example, here's a paper from the FDA http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Animal...rocess/EnvironmentalAssessments/UCM078335.pdf

"This study conclusively demonstrates a rapid degradation process for fenbendazole exists (less than one day) with photolysis 
proceeding to many insignificant degradate compounds in which 
none comprise more than 10% of the original concentration." 

As for Nerites dying, there's enough threads on this and other forums that state using fenben killed them to warrant being on the safe side and removing them. Just use the terms Nerites and fenbendazole in google and see what pops up.

Again, I think it's great it worked for you in your method, however please be open minded enough to accept there may be more information.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

chris_ranger said:


> The parts in bold are not true.
> I just sprinkled a pinch in the filter of my 3 gallon and it killed them all. No deaths.


Just because you got lucky doesn't mean it's safe. Just saying it's not true isn't valid without proof.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

chris_ranger said:


> The parts in bold are not true.
> I just sprinkled a pinch in the filter of my 3 gallon and it killed them all. No deaths.


 My Nerites died right after dosing Fenbendazole in 2 different tanks, please provide solid evidence that it is safe to use with Nerites, I don't want other members to loose their snails as well.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I have accidentally Killed 2 Mystery snails from dosing Febendazole. I dosed and did 3 water changes before putting them back in the tank. They ate all the algae in the tank over 3 days then I found them stinking up the place. 

The smaller snails didn't like it, but they survived it. 

I don't use chemicals at all, I use newborn guppy fry. They have to be just born and never fed anything live. I plop them in the tank and 3 days later no water fleas, no hydra, and no planaria. They little mouths are too small for baby shrimp. Then after a week for severe infestations, I leave up to a week. Not feed the fish, but feeding the shrimp. I will post a picture of this tomorrow if my Chocolate tank needs treatment.


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Here, this article will help you.
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f12/step-by-step-how-to-kill-planaria-and-hydra-231872.html

I always do 30% water change and dose half spoon " No Planaria"


----------



## PacTOK (Jul 30, 2014)

Fenbendazole copes well with planar. I have used and have not noticed any death snails, shrimp or death. Maybe a certain kind of snails react to this drug?


----------



## hert1028 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm going to thread jack instead of making a new one. 

I have a 33g long shrimp tank with tons of planaria. I just ordered some fish fenbendazole from eBay and have a few questions. How much should I dose? A full bag? Half? 
Can I dose into the substrate? Seems like they only come out when I feed. 
Can I mix with shrimp food, let it soak and put it in my tank? Will that kill my shrimp?

Sorry, if this was rude of me to post here. Just thought it was the same subject and may help others as well.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Easiest way to treat for planaria and hydra is to buy liquid goat de-wormer called Safe Guard (fenbendazole). I got mine on line. Just google it and you will find where to bid on/buy it. It's 2 ml per 10 gal. It will not hurt fish or shrimp. Just pour it into the water. It will kill nerite snails and I lost a few of my MTSs, but many of them made it just fine. It did not affect my mini ramshorns and assassin snails from what I could tell. But nerites definitely have to be removed and it takes several water changes before these snails to go back in. It can take up to 5 days before all the planaria are gone, hydra will be gone the next day. 
One treatment is usually enough.


----------

